# What do you eat for breakfast?



## 22952

I need to start eating something more substantial for breakfast. Every single day it's either cereal or cream or wheat. I can't eat eggs which means no sausage, pancakes, or waffles. Kind of good because I'm on a diet but I don't mind eating some fat in the morning; you need that type of stuff to get you going. I'm a guy so I need something more than just some fruits or nuts added to my meal. Breakfast is so bland I end up eating a large lunch, a regular dinner, and then a late night snack that's usually not that healthy.


----------



## 16789

BISCUITS!! with strawberry jam or honey. Very good. Carbs are supposed to be good for nerves.


----------



## 14448

On a bad day I eat w/m toast with peanut butter (smooth variety)for breakfast. Or tuna on toast, this is low in fat but high protein so it keeps your blood sugar stable. Have you tried soya cheese? It's quite sustaining, esp if melted onto bread.Oats eg porridge are meant to be easy to digest and energy-giving. You could try adding flaked nuts to prridge as extra protein.


----------



## 18609

I have a bowl of "Golden Nuggets" (kids suagar loaded ####), and two slices of white toast with smooth peanut butter. Then a cup of coffee with two sugars.The breakfast of champions! Always feel hungry 2 hours later though. Must be blood sugar or something.My ideal breakfast is 4 slices of crispy streaky bacon, baked beans cooked till theyre thick and dry, Cumberland sausage, fried tomatoes, fried eggs, toast, and some coffee.


----------



## 19391

For breakfast I eat a bowl of oatmeal with milk or soy milk and a banana or applesauce. It never seems to last long enough though, but the banana definitely helps me to get through my morning classes.


----------



## karoe

egad! all of these breakfasts are horrifying! If you're sick with IBS you have to eat right and help your body heal itself. Cereal, coffee, wheat, sugar....eeeek! bad bad bad. Go for mostly vegetables, meat. Protein at every meal and drink water or herbal tea, nothing else. Do it for a couple months and you'll feel better.


----------



## GoGoGypsy

well i probably won't be much help with the "substantial male breakfast" ideas....however, i do agree that most of the previous posts don't seem to be ideal for IBS sufferers with the inclusion of gluten, dairy, fats, sugar, etc etci usually have a huge smoothie with blueberries, pineapple, sweet cherries, flax seed oil, almond milk, and then add green veggies like spinach or kale...with all of the fiber, it fills me up for a while and the green veggies seem to energize me like nothing else for the beginning of a dayenjoy!


----------



## Kelthink

Porridge/oatmeal with milk, honey, linseed/flaxseed, chopped up banana. I did try home-made smoothies but too much liquid in the morning can really throw me off for a bit...


----------



## Chrismel

usually oatmeal with a handful of dried fruits or wholemeal bread with some jam (or nutella if i am feeling particularly naughty)i would love to start my day with pancakes or cereal (i'm the cereal queen) but milk and i are not on good terms anymore and suffering would start by mid-morning. For some reason, i just can't drink soy so i've not had cereal in awhile.


----------



## Benwx

I usually have cocoa bombs.. and sometimes other cereals such as rice flakes, corn flakes.. It's weird.. I wake up in the morning usually with some urge to have a BM, I eat the cocoa bombs, and halfway through I suddenly feel my rectum get rapidly full and I have to rush to get it down before going. Usually when I do go its painless etc and I get a lot out, and of all the cereals, it leaves me feeling pretty decent throughout the day (compared to others), with less flatulence than normal. If I have corn flakes, there is no need to rush, but when I do eventually need to go I barely get anything out and I get cramps the rest of the day, and plenty of gas, and often the urge to go more. Rice flakes I dunno, vary. I'm certainly looking at other options!!! Seems to be a loss-loss situation either way.. though I take the cocoa bombs over the others cos within 10 mins its over, the other is throughout the whole day!


----------



## ibstimes

hi,I begin each morning with high fiber like Acacia with water. Then I have high fiber oatmeal with half a cup of ground flax seeds, and brown sugar, some berries, and brown rice mixed in. Talk about high fiber and it has regulated me like clockwork for 6 months now. I used to be constipated for up to 9 days at times with excruciating pain. Both are gone now.Also, I use probiotics, enzymes with each meal, Omega 3, and senna tea at bedtime. I also eat fish 3x a week.Basically my health regime that worked for meOh, and 30 minutes a day of exercise.Good luck


----------



## ibstimes

Sorry to disagree with you,But you can't have ever suffered IBS with a diet like that. YUK. Taste can be obtained in much more nutritional ways.Where's the fiber there?Also, never mix peanut butter and white bread. In fact, white bread is just white flour -- wrong carbs.Google this and see Search food mixing


----------



## ibstimes

Try mixing in some brown rice and sweeten with brown sugar. The rest I do in various ways. Good advice


----------



## snow80

Try making two packets of the store bought instant oatmeal. Don't go for the sugary ones with additives. Look for an organic one with just instant oats in it. It will keep you really full until lunch and won't upset your stomach as long as you get the plain variety.


----------



## Guest

Egg WHITES or egg beaters, are excellent protein sources.Nuts are too. They would be "substantial" because they are high in calories.Try this:Egg white omelet with veggies and small amount of low fat shredded cheeseWhole grain toast with natural peanut butter (or something with less calories, if need be)4 ounces apple juice or a piece of whole fruit (better)It will fill you up and is healthy.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Apple juice can be really hard on some IBSers.Apples (as well as pears, peaches, cherries, and plums/prunes) are high in sorbitol and again that can be a gas producer in the colon and cause pain. In addition some fruits have a high fructose to glucose ratio that can be a problemWhite grape juice would be much better tolerated, orange juice if the acidity doesn't bother you.http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/T042600.asp has a list of fruits that are easier on the intestines and which are harder and may bother some IBSers.K.


----------



## Ashers86

I seem to be okay eating plain Eggo's for breakfast throughout the week. On weekends I usually make Cream of Wheat (which I do enjoy) and pancakes (every once in awhile). I just use a add-water mix for the pancakes.I've always been allergic to eggs so I've never tried one and not interested. I don't eat cereal because dairy upsets me even though my Lactose Intolerance testing came back normal..I don't mind fruits but tend not to get into them - bananas are great, I wish I ate more of them. But for some reason I find the natural juice in fruits to be too sweet and overpowering; I just puker up when I try to do it LOL. Other than that, I love apple juice and orange juice. I won't settle for punch. I buy the Minute Maid OJ with low acid and no pulp and it's great. I also have the Mellow apple juice, even though I don't drink it as much because sometimes the acid will bother me.


----------



## WavyDavey

porraige with flax seed on top and a cup of peppermint tea







,


----------



## Guest

True, I should have clarified that. I drink 4 ounces of apple juice because I suffer from IBS-C. However, if you suffer from IBS-D, you may want to avoid the apple juice.


----------



## bbrussie

Have you tried rice milk instead of soy? I buy the vanilla and it almost seems like skim milk…


----------

